# Bay Flats Lodge - "A Lure'ing Autumn"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 19, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The weather has simply been beautiful lately. Earlier this month, things cooled off a bit, but the last few days have shown us afternoon highs in the mid-90â€™s once again. The weather forecast is calling for much cooler temperatures in the next couple days, so weâ€™ll keep our fingers crossed that being out on the water next week will be much more comfortable than its been this week.

Weâ€™ve been extremely fortunate in our recent catches of autumn trout. For those fishing with artificial baits, dark-colored plastic baits have been the ticket as of late, and anglers shouldnâ€™t change a thing until Mother Nature instructs them to do so. Wading anglers who have been throwing colors like roach, black-magic, and plum/chartreuse plastic tails have been realizing some of the greatest benefits. Some of the best action is experienced just as the sun rises, and especially on those mornings that happen to follow nights having little, or no, moon.

We choose to stay with these dark-color plastic lures, especially throughout this time of the year, because they work. There are less hours of daylight right now, and these darker colors are able to cast a significant silhouette to the fish below as the light in the sky shines behind the lure. These darker colors seem to be equally as effective in dirty or stained water as they are in green or clear water. Simply put, it might be a good recommendation for anglers to pursue dark lures when chasing cool-water trout and reds at this time of the year.

If youâ€™ve been a die-hard live-bait enthusiast most of your life, but youâ€™ve been considering the use of artificial baits, it might be good for you to use the month of November to acquaint yourself with top water baits. November fishing logs are filled with success stories where top water baits became the hero of the day. They are relatively easy baits to use, and even the novice can recognize reward after just a little bit of practice time. If you take it upon yourself to learn to walk-the-dog this month, you may just find yourself pleasantly surprised with the results that you are able to manage.

If you do decide to try the game on top, you might become overwhelmed by the many different styles, colors, and sizes of top water baits available to anglers today. Keep things as simple as possible, especially if youâ€™re just starting out. Grab a bone-colored She Dog and practice, practice, practice. Itâ€™s a good all-around color, manageable size, and it walks across the surface with ease. Who knows, you might even be lucky enough to entice one of those ever-popular speckled followers!

Give us a call if youâ€™re interested in a Blast & Cast adventure for this yearâ€™s Duck Season, where we hunt ducks in the morning, then surrender our shotguns for fishing rods for a fun-filled afternoon of great coastal fishing. Now is the time to book your trip! www.BayFlatsLodge.comâ€¦1-888-677-4868

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
WARREN, DAVID, ANDREW, and VICTOR. These arenâ€™t storm names, but these guys created some turbulence on the fish. This was a family trip at the Lodge on a mellow Sunday - good folks and decent catch for a more challenging bite. Fishing isnâ€™t always rocket science, but sometimes they just donâ€™t want to eat. Sunday was another day of variety with Specks, Drum, Reds and Pompano.

Monday I was fortunate to host one of the top Bay Flats Lodge customers today on a fishing trip entertaining three of his clients playing hooky from the phones and the hustle/bustle of Houston. No traffic to fight down here unless you count the other two golf carts on the hundred-yard ride to the boat. I personally traded that life years ago and could not be happier to be waiting for YOU in this destination. The months of November and December are pretty wide open so please come down and enjoy this Texas weather and you will be reminded once again why you live here in the great friendly state. The boys today worked hard at the fish and caught many undersized as well as some good enough for the table.

Four strong waders were working lures Tuesday with me for a short morning trip with better than average results, boxing 14 trout to 23 " and releasing a couple bigs in the 5-lb range. It was good for me to finally get back into the water! We get groups that want to wade fish with artificials, and some that want to wade with bait, then we get many who wish to stay in the boat and use live bait. But, whatever the preference, we always enjoy putting our guests on fish.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. Lows overnight in the mid 70s.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 74F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 60 % Precip. / 0.24 in*
Mostly cloudy in the morning with scattered thunderstorms developing later in the day. High 86F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds early will give way to generally clear conditions overnight. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 62F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High around 80F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear. Low 57F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak onshore flow will continue tonight. A frontal boundary will approach the waters on Thursday. Shower and thunderstorm chances will increase tonight and Thursday as the frontal boundary approaches. Moderate to strong north flow and chaotic seas will develop in wake of the frontal passage Thursday night into Friday morning. Small craft advisories will be required Thursday night into Friday morning. Offshore flow will diminish by Friday evening. A weak to moderate onshore flow will occur over the weekend as the ridge of high pressure moves to the east. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LcMT9ZFPBk

The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued Photos*

Contninued


----------

